# Uber will offer free Rosetta Stone to ride-hail and delivery drivers



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Uber aims to lower the language barrier between Uber drivers and their patrons, while also giving gig workers new skills for finding other jobs.

Uber is now offering free Rosetta Stone language classes to ride-hail and deliver drivers, the company said Thursday. It aims to make interactions between drivers and patrons easier while teaching drivers new skills that can help them find jobs beyond Uber. 

The drivers will have free access to all 24 languages Rosetta Stone offers, directly from the Uber Driver app. The partnership will be available to drivers and delivery people who have achieved gold, platinum or diamond status through the Uber Pro program in more than three dozen countries, such as Argentina, Brazil, South Africa, the UK and US. Uber also worked with Rosetta Stone to develop some language education focused on interactions drivers often have with their riders.

Uber said that 82% of London's drivers and 90% of New York City's drivers are immigrants "who might benefit from language learning." And it noted that it partnership with Rosetta Stone is an effort toward a larger goal of helping drivers and delivery people find careers beyond Uber.

This isn't the first time Uber has worked with Rosetta Stone. Last year, Uber partnered with Rosetta Stone to give riders and other Uber customers points for language learning through Uber's rewards program. If a rider earns 750 Uber reward points, the person can receive a month of Rosetta Stone language learning in one language.

The language lessons are the latest effort by Uber to provide some perks for drivers. It offers free tuition at Arizona State University for its top drivers and delivery people. But Uber and rival Lyft also fought a hard battle in California -- and other locations -- to avoid classifying drivers and delivery people as employees. Had the gig workers gotten employee status, they would have received benefits like health insurance and paid sick leave. Instead, Uber and Lyft drivers and delivery people have independent contractor status, which comes without benefits full-time workers receive. 

Uber on Thursday said it will give drivers and delivery people letters that describe the work they've done while using the Uber app. It will be on Uber letterhead and include when they first started driving or delivering food, the number of trips they've completed, their average customer rating and top feedback they've received. 

"Drivers and delivery people can use these letters as evidence of their experience in jobs or other applications," Uber said.










Uber will offer free Rosetta Stone to ride-hail and delivery drivers


Uber aims to lower the language barrier between Uber drivers and their patrons, while also giving gig workers new skills for finding other jobs.




www.cnet.com


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

We can also now request a certificate of achievement printed on official Uber stationary!

Yay! 
/s


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

MHR said:


> We can also now request a certificate of achievement printed on official Uber stationary!
> 
> Yay!
> /s
> ...


Yep I just checked my app. I live in Washington State and it's being offered here to, even though I'm not a current driver, if I just come back, and unlock Gold, Uber will let me sign up for these lessons.


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

Awesome ! Soon I'll be able to them to F off in yet another language .


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Next up,

PRESS RELEASE

UBER ANNOUNCES FREE FLOWBEES FOR DRIVERS!

*Uber announced this morning they will be giving away a free mobile Flowbee to drivers who have achieved Gold, Platinum, or Diamond status and are interested in giving their Pax a haircut during the ride! According to CEO * *Dara Khosrowshahi, it's all part of an effort to better serve pax. He also noted drivers who have achieved this status tend to be people pleasers and this will give them another valuable skill to make their pax happy.








*


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

How do we request our certificates of achievement?


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> View attachment 607363
> 
> 
> Uber aims to lower the language barrier between Uber drivers and their patrons, while also giving gig workers new skills for finding other jobs.
> ...


So, this is what Uber has been doing with the 50-80% that they take from the customers fare???


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

a


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Yep I just checked my app. I live in Washington State and it's being offered here to, even though I'm not a current driver, if I just come back, and unlock Gold, Uber will let me sign up for these lessons.
> 
> 
> View attachment 607369


Don't need Rosetta stone to speak another language. The middle finger is pretty universal across all countries in the world.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Perhaps they will share what language their support people speak so we can learn that.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> How do we request our certificates of achievement?


You don't have to request one. Here you go!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Seamus said:


> You don't have to request one. Here you go!
> 
> View attachment 607420


Puttin' this one on my wall! Thanks.


----------



## jjminor82 (Oct 25, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> View attachment 607363
> 
> 
> Uber aims to lower the language barrier between Uber drivers and their patrons, while also giving gig workers new skills for finding other jobs.
> ...


24 languages here we come!!!


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Shaking my damn head.
Sacudiendo mi maldita cabeza.
Scuotendo la mia dannata testa.
Ag croitheadh mo chinn diabhal.
Skud my kop.
هز رأسي اللعين.
สั่นหัวของฉัน
Damnare quassans caput meum.


----------



## EM1 (Apr 28, 2019)

Have to get back to ‘Golden’ status again for all these fringe benefits (emphasis on fringe), just cant do it anymore. Screw rosetta stone and all the other gimmicks theyre throwing at us. Bring multiplier back even if its limited to 3x and I’ll drive your little paxil customers again.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MHR said:


> We can also now request a certificate of achievement printed on official Uber stationary!
> 
> Yay!
> /s
> ...


" VIRTUAL STATIONARY"


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> Puttin' this one on my wall! Thanks.


I could hang mine right next to my Pardon . . . .


----------



## EM1 (Apr 28, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Perhaps they will share what language their support people speak so we can learn that.


Its called Gaslighting-ish and theyre very fluent


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> View attachment 607363
> 
> 
> Uber aims to lower the language barrier between Uber drivers and their patrons, while also giving gig workers new skills for finding other jobs.
> ...


ROFL, never mind about Rosetta Stone; the only translations drivers need to worry about are how to translate Uber communications from Uber's native Bullshit into English. E.g:

"Lower rates equals higher earnings" translates as "One's earnings are about to decrease"

"We want our drivers to have more rights and protections with Prop 22" = "You ain't gettin' Jack, sucka"

Etc etc.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Never mind about Rosetta Stone; the only translations drivers need to worry about are how to translate Uber communications from Uber's native Bullshit into English. E.g:
> "Lower rates equals higher earnings" translates as "One's earnings are about to decrease"
> "We want our drivers to have more rights and protections with Prop 22" = "You ain't gettin' Jack, sucka"


To do these translations, you need to be fluent in Kafka and Orwell.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

I saw the actual Rosetta Stone at a museum in London once.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

So they want to teach drivers how to speak customer service tongue?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

This is the United States Of America, learn to speak English.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Alantc said:


> This is the United States Of America, learn to speak English.


One _does_ wish that people spoke English here.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

This will backfire, as soon as most of the uber drivers in the country learn from Rosetta stone, they will speak english and stop ubering.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

The Entomologist said:


> This will backfire, as soon as most of the uber drivers in the country learn from Rosetta stone, they will speak english and stop ubering.


What the hell you talking about they had all year to do something they've been sitting on their ass getting paid. They ain't going to learn English.


----------

